# newbi - new smoker and camping weekend



## engineman (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello all

joined the main forum this week, and been browsing this UK section.

just bought my first smoker, the brinkmann gourmet, so am about to tackle all the mods that seem to be all over the internet

The camping weekend caught my eye, looks like will be a gaff. More food than a few folks will ever be able to eat.

Cant see where anyone says they have actually booked the site?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 28, 2014)

Hello.  IF you read EVERY post on the link I sent you will see where folks have booked, TOO time consuming!  We don't have many folks coming, maybe 6-10 couples have booked.  There will not be just you and me.  As a first time get together weekend I'll take it.  The Group has only been going since November 2013.  I'm not sure you can still find a space as they are really busy and a really nice campsite.  If you can't get a campsite I hope you will consider coming for the Saturday, we would love to have you.  You might try booking a eco pod if no campsite is available, they have put in a couple more.  Should be a great day for talking smoked food and exchanging ideas and recipes.  If I can help in any other way please feel free to PM me.  Hope to see you there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi Engineman, hope you can make the Weekend Smoke.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Jun 30, 2014)

It would be great if you can make it

Wade


----------

